# Things an ENTP thinks of other types.



## Resolute (Nov 14, 2011)

In World of Darkness roleplaying books for every type of character there is a section called "stereotypes" that describes, in short, what that type of character would generally think of other type; as a character building aid.

So I thought it would be something interesting for this forum. However I don't know the type of everyone I know, so I can't say for sure what my feelings are for every type without reference. So I'm going to say some things about the types I know for sure.

ISTJ: You put far too much pressure on yourself, these people and things are not that important.
ESTJ: In all honesty I get where you're coming from, but I don't think it's as cut and dry as that.
ISFJ: Feel what you want... but I don't need all that touchy feely BS.
ISTP: Oh come on, you're brilliant, and funny. LETS GO HANG OUT WITH OTHERS.
ESTP: How do you handle details like that? How do you remember so much?
ESFP: I can't stand the way you seem to give so much of yourself away to others for no reason.
ENFJ: I absolutely love discussing new ideas with you, you're brilliant. If only you weren't such a hard ass about structure.
INFJ: You are fascinating, tell me more.
ENFP: I just love how giddy you are over the silliest things.

Share some of your views of different types, and lets be polite here.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Resolute said:


> In World of Darkness roleplaying books for every type of character there is a section called "stereotypes" that describes, in short, what that type of character would generally think of other type; as a character building aid.
> 
> So I thought it would be something interesting for this forum. However I don't know the type of everyone I know, so I can't say for sure what my feelings are for every type without reference. So I'm going to say some things about the types I know for sure.
> 
> ...


this is an interesting topic, i'll reply when i have the time--i i notice you didn't put anything for INTJ's... is this because you don't know any?


----------



## Resolute (Nov 14, 2011)

celticstained said:


> this is an interesting topic, i'll reply when i have the time--i i notice you didn't put anything for INTJ's... is this because you don't know any?


I'm not that skilled yet in identifying aspects of others in terms of types, so while I may know some, I may not know their type. Basically What I have are the people where it's obvious, or people that I've asked/coerced to take the test. So that's why you'll notice that there isn't one for every type.


----------



## Mereallysmart (Jun 7, 2011)

Resolute said:


> In World of Darkness roleplaying books for every type of character there is a section called "stereotypes" that describes, in short, what that type of character would generally think of other type; as a character building aid.
> 
> So I thought it would be something interesting for this forum. However I don't know the type of everyone I know, so I can't say for sure what my feelings are for every type without reference. So I'm going to say some things about the types I know for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

A few types I have solid opinions on

ENTP-I LOVE them. There have been a couple I haven't gotten on with, but overall they are one of the types I like best and with whom I have the best interactions.

ENFP-Also love. They always brighten my day, which is not as easy to do as it is for other people. I wish I knew more of them so my life could be opened up a bit. They are a bit too unpredictable, though.

ENTJ-For some reason they conceptually scare me a little bit. It seems like they're the type that could take over the world one day(I know everybody says that about us ) But my best friend is one, so......

INFJ-I have huge respect for them. They're so similiar to INTJ's. In general, I always respect people who stand for something and don't(or barely) compromise.

INTP-Again, really similiar to the INTJ. They great friends for me.

ISFJ- They're supposidly our opposite. I had a crush on one for about 6 months during my senior year in HS. Weird. I hate it when I have to deal with one in a position of authority over me. I just have a different way of seeing things.

ISTP-It seems like I would be really annoyed by their "chillness" but a couple of my best friends are ISTP's. So I don't know what that means. I'm sure if I spent time around more of them they'd start finding ways to annoy me. 

ESFP-One of the most annoying people I've ever met is one. He is to my life as Jar-Jar Binks was to Star Wars Episode I. I'm sure his parents started looking in vain for a "mute" button as soon as he was born(actually, most parents probably do, when their baby is crying all night, so maybe that wasn't the best joke.) He's the only one I've met. I just wanted to talk about him. I'm sure the rest of you are scrumptious

INTJ-Obviously we are the world's best and brightest..........


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

ENTJ: pretty sure i only know one; he's a good guy; we naturally get along through mutual respect--he has a very strong will/discipline when he needs it--the thought of not being able to do something rarely even occurs to him; he just looks perplexed when everyone is talking about all the reasons why this "task" is going to be difficult, lol. ("did we come to work/"blank" today to talk about why we can't do this... why don't we talk about how this is possible...")

INTJ: quirky as hell, lol. again, he has a strong will to do whatever he needs to do and it seems that much stronger once you actually realize how sensitive he is (the two discovered and then viewed side-by-side... the contrast seems to heighten both). inexhaustible knowledge on what he knows, if he doesn't know it, he'll get the knowledge--had a female INTJ in one of my classes, tried talking to her--i could tell she was giving me a chance to develop rapport but i could also tell she was uncomfortable doing so (maybe because it was in a class of 40 something, very loud... eh who knows). now we just nod and smile when we pass each other. my grandfather is an INTJ and he's one of the most supportive, archetypical father-like/mentor people i've ever met. 

ENTP: the one's i've met... i'm sure they're not healthy versions of their type... they would either try to adopt the personality of the people they were around, or, they would bully the ones that they saw as being lower on the "social ladder" in our group (an f-ing amazing ISTJ). (there's a also a good chance that they weren't ENTPs; can't wait to meet one like those in the videos i've seen on this site). 

ISFJ: they will grind their bones through their skin while working towards something that will benefit those they care about. if you have some big project they'll be all over it--very group/family oriented. i'd be careful about how you express your views around them, if you're going to do it, make sure that you are very clear about what you're saying and where you're coming from--i've had countless arguments with the one's i know only because of miscommunication (but then again, that could because of me; i always take for granted that people are in my head and will know the meaning of "pages" with the "sentence" that i give them, so that's probably not an ISFJ thing and more of a "me needing to clearly express myself" thing). 

ISTJ: hilarious as hell. oddly, incredibly sweet, although they'll go to extreme measures to keep you ignorant of that fact, or to keep you from acknowledging it openly. they can be stubborn as an ox but they are also willing to hear you out, which i value highly. the one defining thread between the one's i've met is loyalty; the younger one, the one who's on a peer level, just takes an onslaught of what i would consider abuse from our friends, and when i question why he chooses to remain with them, he just says, " 'my name', *they are my friends*, i've known them since i was 7". (my INFP family/friend, INFJ girlfriend, and myself just tear into them when they do this now and they back off like the scavengers they're emulating at the time [they really aren't bad people either, just playing into an easy behavior]). 

INFP: with the exception of one unhealthy individual (who bombards everyone with their problems with every interaction and thinks your the anit-christ if you get tired of hearing the same thing and attempt to help them instead of listening to the same "unbalanced" view), they are all amazing people. i'm biased, i know; we're very alike and click effortlessly; they value companionable silence which is great since i need all of that that i can get (other than my own silence). i'm finding them hard to describe... the one's i know are almost like an extension myself and vice versa. 

INFJ: i've only met two, a guy and a girl. the relationship is much like the above. the guy i haven't had too much experience with, but the girl is my really good friend/"dating-partner". we fight just as much as we don't, but i'm ok with it... as long as she realizes that i was right in the end --it's odd though, she thinks i'm callous, and i think she's too emotional--i value her highly, i just wish she wouldn't automatically assume the best of people--it causes her to be taken advantage of sometimes. 

INTP: i know two; one's a complete stereotype, the other is almost a complete contradiction to the stereotype. both have a knack and an inclination to figure out whatever is put in front of them. the one who's a contradiction is one of the funniest people i've ever met. he won't openly acknowledge the fact that he cares about someone with words but goes about it in a different manner--buying my aunt pepper-spray when she went to D.C., saving up money to purchase a "group-gift" everyone can enjoy, fixing any computer problem you have (although he may just enjoy that ), spending hours fixing a rigorously detailed, gourmet-like dinner for everyone with good alcohol included only to disappear back upstairs and retire to his video-games/books/"nirvana-internet". he's great to just watch eclectic, eccentric movies with and then to spend hours discussing them. (the other has a massive ego with nothing apparent to back it up and sticky fingers, so we don't hang out anymore). 

ESTP: i think my brother is one. very funny, limitless, infinite energy. if you're stranger you won't be so for long, whether you like it or not . an amazing sense of direction--he'll sometimes take "short-cuts" (way longer than the way we've always gone) just to see if he can navigate his way back to his destination without maps/directions. he can take anything apart and put it back together (although he sometimes neglects to do the latter). he taught himself to drive a stick-shift, in traffic, while test-driving a little S-10 from a car lot... lol. good guy, hard worker, really smart too, although i swear to god he does his best to hide it. 

these are just the examples i have from the ones i know (assuming they typed correctly).


----------



## Sedem (Mar 16, 2012)

INFJ: I wish you would explain what you mean more clearly. Somehow, it doesn't matter that I'm an INFJ, it still takes a lot of patience for me to listen and try to sort out what you're saying. Also, the critical INFJs are bad news. There is no reasoning with them.

ENFJ: Many of you don't listen to me. I know you THINK you are, but I've only met one that ACTUALLY does. Sometimes I get tired by how much I have to help you through what your need to help people does to you. 

INFP: Your Fi freak out moments scare me because I can't help you logic your way through them. In those instances, nothing I say makes a difference. It's all on you, which means I have no control...very scary indeed.

ENFP: You are heavenly beings. When I'm around you, I can feel the sunlight coming off you. You make me want to meet every challenge head on, with your sunlight still on my face.

INTJ: fascinating. I respect you immensly. Finally, someone who can think clearly and appreciate my logic and in depth analysis. Plus, that barrier you have around your heart is a tantalizing challenge.

ENTJ: I don't understand you. You can be too harsh with people sometimes. I can try explaining my view till well past my own life time. It doesn't matter, because you'll still look at me with that 'how could anybody in their right mind think like that?' expression. I might as well have said nothing, but you fool me into trying every time.

INTP: I'm not sure what I think of you. One the one hand, two of you bore me to death and make me nervous that I'm being watched. On the other hand, the third one of you makes my heart pound with your inteligence, clear thinking, and skill, but I can't get you pay me any mind. If only you were just a liiiitle bit more extraverted, enough to be the one to come find ME, and then you'd be perfect XD.

ENTP: oh. my. gosh. There aren't enough words to describe how fantastic you are. If ENFPs are heavenly, you are...well...i dunno what you are. You are exactly who I want to be around. You are everything I can't be. You are mindboggling. You gave me a love charm that kind of just got absorbed into my skin. That has to be it, because what else but some sort of voodoo or mind control could have caused me to have no restraint of the level of my adoration? O.O

ISFJ: You are the sweetest creatures. I admire the extent of the love you give. I just can't give that much. Also, maybe I should stay away from argueing with you, because I guess you can't help but overlook the evidence I give...It's ok, though. I love you, but you're still not right.

ESFJ: You are very fast and witty. I'm envious of your self confidence and freedom with the opposite sex. I'm jealous of you, however I also find it hard to tell you just how many people out there don't think you're all that. I already think highly of you, so it's really NOT neccessary to tell me how good you are every 5 seconds. I dunno, maybe I haven't met enough of you yet? ps. it's fun planning stuff with you that we could never possibly accomplish haha (truthfully)

ESFP: I can't ever tell you this, because you freak out when I say anything (and I mean when I say anything at all, since I rarely talk around you), but you EXHAUST me. You drain me like nobody else can. You ask too many questions that don't need to be asked, questions which have OBVIOUS answers if you would only spend two seconds trying to answer them yourself. Also, no duh you got hurt. I told you about the rule, and all you said was, 'why can't I?'. I already told you why not. You getting hurt is exactly why not. Why am I angry you didn't follow any of the advice you specifically asked me for? Why am I angry you ignored me again? Why am I angry you lie to get your way? Just...nevermind >.> (sorry to any ESFPs who aren't this way. I've just had some bad history with you is all) ps. Can you please stop repeating things?

ESTP: Hey buddy ol' pal!! Don't listen to those guys who think you're a jerk. I get where you're coming from 

ESTJ: You make me aware of all the ways in which I am disorganized. Sometimes, this causes me to feel bad about myself, but that's not your fault, and I appreciate the opportunities you open up for me. I'm sorry I forgot that thing again, oh, and by the way you look great today, as per usual. Thanks for being patient with me. Let's go do something! ....hey...hey, calm down. You know your temper tantrums don't really do you any good. Here, this is what went wrong:


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

_Dominant..._

Se: Clinical, and lacks a personal touch. Takes things for what they are, unlike me who sometimes idealizes.

Ne: Tries to find meaning and intention that either isn't there or is not as definite as they say. Want to find the meaning in everything.

Ni: Confusing, how is intention of something inside your own head? How does this even work?

Fe: Too reliant on other's opinions, but unlike some, is almost always willing to hear them. Weigh opinions like I weigh facts.

Fi: Independent but rather insistent on its own rightness. Is too extreme and exclusive as dominant, as I see all non Si functions that I generally identify with.

Te: Scientific, but is a bit too scared of using its own theories or internal logic. Very accurate, very reliable though. Probably the function I trust the most after Si.

Ti: Wants to alter or reimagine the evidence to suit its theories. The latter approach can lead to some rather innovative ideas though, while the former is just plain dishonest to me.


----------



## ThroughtheLookingGlass (Jun 18, 2012)

ENTP- Awesome people. I always have a great time with them becuase they have to most wonderful energy. However, they are difficult to get close to and have the hardest time admitting their true feelings. I always feel a kinship with them despite any negatives that surround them.

ENFP- My dad is one and we have the best conversations. He has this uncanny way of always making my day brighter. In fact one of my guy friends is also one and he is just so motivational to be around. They just make you excited about life. The downside is they can be kind of irrational and have little direction in life.

INFJ- My soulmates in life. We share many of the same ideals and can talk for hours. I always feel like I'm learning and growing as a person when I'm around them. They are some of my best friends. They have such wonderful hearts and fantastic perspectives.

ESTJ- My last boyfriend. So macho and rigid. Very black and white about many things. However, he was the most loyal person with a deep capacity to love and care. Very driven by what _he_ considered his obligations which left very little room for spontaneity or empathy. One thing is very true about the ESTJ is they have an awesome sense of humor which makes them fun to be around in social events.

ISTJ- Very serious about their values and can't be told they are wrong. They are also the most loyal and I always know I can't count on my ISTJ friend whenever I may need her. They care very deeply even though it's difficult for them to express it. However, if they find it necessary they will make every effort to let you know how important you are to them. They want you to know how they feel but they don't see the need to reinforce it.

ENFJ- Probably the easiest people to talk to. They always make sure your comfortable and have everything you need. I get along with them very well becuase they balance me with their logic and love of direction. They have no use for conversations explaining why you simply can't do something. They would much rather discuss how you plan to improve. Their minds are constantly figuring out ways to improve a situation.

ENTJ- My mother is one and we are as close as it gets. However, she has always struggled with sympathy and rarely understands my emotions. She likes to get things done as quickly and efficiently as possible and she does it well. She has a hard time understanding that not everyone (in fact few people) can work the way she works. She is a lot of fun to be around and makes friends very easily. She does have a way of making men feel like women in her relationships which has been a common problem for her.

ESTP- My brother is the only one I know personally. He is the most fun person to be around and we have been very close most of our lives. He has the best sense of humor and is just so clever. Too smart for his own good sometimes as he can be very crass and arrogant. He doesn't mean to be he just sees honesty as far more useful than tactfulness. He doesn't really understand emotions and often finds them a waste of time.

So far those are the only types I know of personally.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

ENTP - awesome. male ENTP's are very attractive  [im very close with one. we complain about the same stuff and troll together ^^]
INTP - pretty damn fun once you get past that sexy disinterested exterior [ive had a crush on one for three years]
ENFP - overwhelming, but decent people [i know two who are good friends]
INFP - best music taste [i know 2 who are closeish]
ENTJ - never met one
INTJ - anal
ENFJ - never met one
INFJ - people who will genuinely care about you [technically dated two]
ESTP - got a good grasp of reality, fun to bitch with, but can be douches [know two good friends]
ISTP - so incredibly smooth/awesome/lots of swag. you guys are my competition [know one goodish friend]
ESTJ - mental people i hang around when im depressed or feeling narcissistic. great to have affairs with. [know two. one i dated technically, and the other is a close friend thing]
ISTJ - anal [close friend]
ESFP - hipster tryhard hoebags [too many everywhere]
ISFP - elegant versions of INFPs, quite often hipsters [know at least 2]
ESFJ - boring [one close friend]
ISFJ - your mum [dated one, the other is a close friend]


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

ENTP - Always intensely awesome and never boring. I had two best friends in junior high that were of this type, and I wouldn't be surprised if they influenced me in some small way to open up my Ne a bit more. We would literally spend hours discussing ideas and coming up with new projects. My cousin was also the same way, and we were always best friends as children. Haven't met an ENTP I don't like yet, although I've seen certain ENTPs in other places that might just rustle my jimmies. We're a varied lot, sure, but sometimes, I see ENTPs that seem nothing like those I've known.

ISFP - No matter what school I went to, I always had at least one of these as a best friend. The first one was gay but a pretty fun guy, the second ended up betraying me after feeling that I betrayed him, and the third I still hear from every now and then. We rarely talked about anything beyond our interests, but I was almost always leading one of them along on my quest for something new and exciting. Yet another one of my cousins is the same way, and she's absolutely hilarious.

ESFJ - Mostly good, so long as I don't get into any philosophical discussions. Been in too many fights with these types before, although I generally enjoy their company so long as there's mutual interests, particularly in the form of video games or something we can DO together rather than discuss/debate.

INTJ - I'm not sure whether I should love these guys or completely hate them, but I've had somewhat mixed experiences with these types. For the most part, they're great to debate with, and I love the intellectual stimulation they provide. They're fun to teach and fun to learn from in equal shares. However, I guess I've had the misfortune of meeting the unhealthy/young ones only, because they tend to ignore me and run off with people that would just hurt them in the end.

ESTP - Pretty good and pretty bad. I've been mistaken for one before, but it's because most people see the first and last letters the easiest: it seems many ExxPs can/do act quite random, 'derpy', and all-together fun. However, the main difference is that the ESTPs I know are willing to get their hands dirty and do things like sports and mechanical engineering. I generally got along with them as long as I didn't hang around them for too long. I think my worst high school bully was an ESTP, but only because of what I could infer of his functions; he was definitely Se-dominant, but it seems more fuzzy as to whether he was Ti or Fi auxiliary.

ISTP - Had this sort of push-pull relationship with most of them; two in particular tended to show how much they liked me by trying to make my life a living hell. Now that I look back on it, it's actually very funny. However, the one ISTP I know today is somewhat creepy, and I have a bad feeling that he's not the great guy he pretends to be.

ENFP - Extremely mixed. On one side, my grandfather is an ENFx, and I absolutely love the guy. He was always so encouraging and fun, and although I disagree with him on some things, I respect him a lot. Having said that, every other ENFP has not been so great. Most of them were teachers or professors that seemed to dislike me a lot. I only know they're ENFP because of what I saw in terms of the functions they seemed to show the most. As for ENFPs I've met online... still haven't met one I get along with. >_>

INFP - My last girlfriend was this, and she proved to be a cross between trustworthy and not so trustworthy. What was not so trustworthy about her was that she went and got laid by someone else when she became tired of waiting for me (I was going to college at the time). However, she was honest enough to admit it when I came back. I also know of an unhealthy INTJ that seems to fall back on Fi as much as an INFP, but I'm not sure if this is her true type or not.

INTP - Friggin' AWESOME type in my experience. I had a Literature professor who is this, and we could discuss interests, debate various topics, and still end up laughing at the end of the day. I also had an inquisitive friend of this type, and yet another I knew indirectly through my friends who is just as ridiculously blunt and 'offensive' as I am; that said, she's pretty fun to talk to, and she's always showed a genuine interest in learning. Can't say I approve of some of her choices, but still someone worth talking to.

ISFJ - HAHAHAHAHA *coughcough* ... No. I've not met one yet that I can actually get along with at all. With every one of them, I've been at their throats for years (and vice versa). Maybe I'll get lucky and meet one that isn't so bad one day, but I'm not going to hold my breath.

ESFP - The majority of the gang leaders in my past few schools seemed like this type in some ways. Se-Fi because the lack of logic involved with beating down those that don't fit into their little 'group', which also indicates Te or Fe as a possible tertiary function. Irregardless, they were unhealthy versions of this type, so I don't hold this view on all. Not sure if I've met a good one yet though. Maybe soon enough.

ENTJ - One of them was an absolute horror to deal with, although he was an unhealthy, sexist idiot. On the other hand, I met a professor that was of this type, and he is absolutely awesome. I think he has a developed Ne somewhere, because although he's more focused and obviously Te-centric than I am, he's also capable of brainstorming some funny ideas with me. He did, however, have ridiculously high expectations of me, and I think I let him down last semester. Hopefully he won't hold that against me, and I'll still be able to take one of his classes again soon. I certainly haven't lost any respect for him.

ENFJ - I think the ones I know are either senior citizens or one of my best friends who is an obvious ambivert. Irregardless, all positive interactions for the most part, even with the older folk. Their ability to listen, then ask questions and make me think, is one of the greatest things I've ever experienced with another. My best friend in particular has a way of helping me out of depression when I need it, and I know he's always got my back. Plus, we have a lot of similar academic interests, so we're almost always geeking out about a new history class (we both love our INTP professor more than any others we've had). My grandfather is also of this type, and he always encourages me to follow my dreams while realizing my weaknesses.

ESTJ - My grandmother is this, and I argue with her too often when I'm around her for too long. That said, I think she might be an ambivert. However, she's not the only ESTJ I've known: two of my best high school teachers were this type. I think one may have even been close to ENTJ, since despite his old age, he was quite theoretical and good at probability. Irregardless, never had any long-term problems with any of them, although I had my moments when I got in trouble and I wanted to get away from them. One of them was the English teacher that inspired me to try and be one myself.

ISTJ - Like I said with the ISFJ, no. Save the ones on the forum that I've talked to for maybe less than a minute, every other ISTJ has talked me down, ignored what I had to say, and wrote me off as inconsequential. So it's no wonder that I rebelled against them on a constant basis. That said, these were also ISTJs that were higher than me in a heiarchy. If they were my equals, I probably would have gotten along with them relatively well.

INFJ - Kind of a love-hate relationship, except for my ambivert xNFJ friend. The individuals of this type honestly did care about me, they just never really showed it. I talked to them every now and then, but not very often; our talks were quite uncomfortable and somewhat boring. That said, I've known INFJ equals around my age that are perhaps the best friends to talk to when it comes to getting 'advice' and encouragement. A few INFJs I know are real let-downers, but they're not bad either.


----------



## ThroughtheLookingGlass (Jun 18, 2012)

Inure Penumbra said:


> INFP - best music taste [i know 2 who are closeish]
> 
> So true!! My friends always have me make mixes for them.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

ThroughtheLookingGlass said:


> Inure Penumbra said:
> 
> 
> > INFP - best music taste [i know 2 who are closeish]
> ...


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

ENTP: You're awesome. And so I'm 
ESFP: Use your brains..no, use your logic. Learn to be foreseeing and stop following and believing what others say. You're the second most annoying person after ESFJ.
ESFJ: lol, you say you're logical? Please. Don't insult logic and stop arguing with those shitty emotional outpour. First learn what debate is, then speak. You're the second type who managed to annoy me.
ESTJ: Love your logic, but rules are not everything about life. 
ISFP: You intrigue me when you're not being defensive with your Fi.
INTJ: Damn! You're knowledgeable and how can you be so accurate and awesome in everything? 
ESTP: Wow man, you're good with details. But believe in your instincts, trust me, it won't do any harm. And now..LET'S PARTY!
ISFJ: Hey there, why Si clashes so much?

Till here, I'm done.


----------



## RadicalEdward (Jun 28, 2012)

ENTP: A great big bottle of awesome sauce. 
ESTP: We get into all kinds of trouble and are usually laughing at the world. They may not be experts in books and theory but when it's something they're passionate about they will dominate you in any debate about it. I'm closest to their type than any other because we're both "assholes with a heart" and won't mock each other's Fe when it comes out of hiding. 
ESFJ: A great big bottle of crazy sauce. You guys seriously need to chill out. 
ENFJ: I'm not sure if you guys are the next Messiah or the Anti-Christ. But you guys find me more amusing than other J's so you're good in my book. 
INFJ: I'm drawn to you guys but scared of you at the same time. I have absolutely no idea what's going on in your heads and it drives me crazy. All I know is that it's probably complex and deep and I want it. Also, its true that INFJ's have inner bullshit detectors, nothing gets passed them. 
ENFP: From the ones I have met I really don't like them. But I've only met very unhealthy ones so I'm biased. 
ISFJ: We get on each other's nerves but we bring the best out in each other. 
ESTJ: NO.
INTP: Great debating partners and good for long discussions. Seems to be freakishly knowledgeable about anything and everything.
ENTJ: Badasses who I wish I could be. 
INTJ: Illusive creatures who I'm sure exist only in Narnia.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mmk, I'll bite.

ISTJ: When you're not thinking about what you have to do or trying to "fix" me, I really enjoy our conversations and find you guys quite interesting.
ISFJ: I can't seem to get along with you guys. You're constantly expecting perfection and I'm not perfect and don't really intend to be just to make you happy.
ISTP: You're so funny!! Once I've gotten to know you, I've found that you have a lot of valuable things to say but you never try to force your opinions on me. I enjoy our conversations.
ISFP: Okay, this is tough. I went out with an ISFP a few times and he was the most boring person I've ever been out with but one of my friends is an ISFP and she's very different, much more interesting. So I guess it just depends on the ISFP...
ESTJ: You're not easy to get along with. You talk too much and don't let me voice my opinions and when I try to, you shoot me down. I don't really care if you agree with me, but please stop making me feel like I don't matter to you. I feel like we could get along so well if you would just listen...
ESTP: I've had SO many issues with you. You guys can be pretty mean when you want to be. Though I did go out with one and he was nice and not at all like the other ESTPs I'd met before so I guess that means if you're nice, I'll get along with you just fine but if you're a jerk, leave me alone.
ESFJ: You terrify me. You have so much energy but I always feel like you're judging me and that freaks me out. Please don't assume I hate you if I don't want to spend every waking second with you and please stop getting so emotional when I want you to leave me alone. Seriously, you come on too strong.
ESFP: You're so much fun to be around!! I could hang out with you for hours!! We're alike enough to keep each other entertained but different enough to keep each other from being bored. I love that about you!!
INTJ: I only know 2 of you and not all that well. What I can say is please lighten up. You don't have to be so sophisticated all the time. No one's going to think badly of you if you let yourself have a good time.
INFJ: You're my best friend and we can talk about almost anything. Except I feel like I have to watch what I say around you so you don't think badly of me. You are sort of judgmental that way and I don't like censoring myself.
INTP: You're amazing, you know that?? You're fun to have adventures with, especially when mixed with other ENxPs. I can have a perfectly intelligent conversation with you, which is really nice because a lot of people I know can't keep up with me like you can.
INFP: You're just like me only even more emotional!! I think I scare you sometimes with my crazy Ne energy but when you're in the right mood, you can be just as crazy. I feel like I can bring you out of your shell with ease.
ENTJ: I only know one and he's a corrupt church leader. So I'm reserving judgement on this type.
ENTP: I'm completely in love with you. No one gets me the way you do. I could have adventures with you all day and never get bored. You can keep up with me and you tend to enjoy the challenge. You make everything fun, even grocery shopping. You may be my favorite type...
ENFJ: I love your energy and your passion. You're so easy to talk to and you make me feel better even when I've had a terrible day. You get so excited about even the smallest things and that, in turn, gets me excited. Don't change a thing, I love you guys!!
ENFP: Oddly enough, I don't know many of you but the ones I do know are really flighty and not very dependable. Since I'm neither of those things, I find myself clashing with you. I don't want to clash because you guys are my type and I should get along with you splendidly. When I am getting along with you, you're a lot of fun to be around and I enjoy your company.

Yeah, I think that's about all I can say on each type. I wonder if other ENFPs feel the same way...


----------



## Noelle (Apr 25, 2012)

This thread seems only for ENTPs, but I've noticed other types chiming in so I suppose I will. ^_^ (You guys aren't big on rules anyway, amirite?)

INFJ: I love the simultaneous sincerity and sensitivity. It can be uncomfortable meeting others "on the same wavelength," you're staring into me and chronicling the experience the same way I am to you. Regardless, I feel safer with them around, I know when it comes down to the line, you'll be fighting for what's right.

INTJ: I will cherish each that I ever meet. They come from the same place, but will always push me to be better, think more, see the world with more clarity. It's a shame they come off so rude to those around them, but their accomplishments will speak for themselves. 

INFP: Sort of strange in a charming way. They always seem so sensitive and take things so personally.

INTP: I find them so fun to be around. Conversations are always great once they actually start talking.

ENFJ: I know their heart is in the right place, even if they come off a bit strongly. Regardless, it wouldn't help to tone down, just a little bit. Come and talk to me when you've cooled down a little. 

ENTJ: Bleh, I know they're smart, but feeling like you're being beat over the head with an anvil with it can get tiresome quickly. They can jump to conclusions so quickly.

ENFP: Despite all the little things that annoy me, like innability to follow through, taking everything so damn personally and always needing me to be with them, I wouldn't give up my ENFP friends for the world. Once you "prove your worth," (which isn't hard) they are always going to be there to help me pick up the pieces and move on with a happy face. We'll take on the world together and in the end it'll be rosey and fun, just like we want it. Even if I want to be locked way in my room sometimes, I'll always be there for you just the same way you're there for me.

ENTP: So much fun, so intelligent. They never fail to make me laugh and feel better, have interesting conversations, remind me not to take things so seriously and lighten up. However, I can't get over the lingering idea that I could just be ditched at any time at a moments notice over the newer shinier more interesting friends, so I'm careful not to invest to heavily emotionally in them.

ISTJ: I'll never get you and you'll never get me. I don't really want to get you either. I don't know how one can be so attached to a never changing world, and demand it to be so. 

ESTJ: See above, only more on the "demanding" part.

ISFJ: I don't get how you can be so happy with routine, but you care so much for the people around you. I'll always be there for you when the world starts to be crazy and you can't understand it anymore. I'm always happy to navigate the chaos and "scary" unknown for you and put you back in your happy place. I can only hope that I'll be able to provide the same stability you can, and when I get so scared when my little world place stops changing and growing, and I'm down for never accomplishing enough, I know you'll be there to remind me to just be happy for what I have and what I have already accomplished.

ISTP: I love talking with you guys, even if you seem so cold and nasty. You're a wealth of "real world" knowledge, and damn it I want to go camping or something with you! I respect you even if I don't get you, even if you don't get my "hippy" ways. But don't expect me to approve, but I know you don't care about that anyway.

ISFP: They seem like such beautiful people. I just wish they didn't let everyone walk all over them. It hurts to see them so vulnerable, because they're like flowers that make the world a beautiful place. I always feel so over-protective of them. It can be infuriating as well...don't just take it lying down...DO SOMETHING!

ESTP: You're fun...until you're not fun. Then you're scary and I'll be running away screaming at a million miles per hour.

ESFJ: Yeah, they care, but they seem so oppressive. They always feel so judgmental and smothering. It doesn't take long until I'm army crawling out of the room they're in, hoping I'm invisible.

ESFP: Eh, they come off a little (okay, a lot) shallow. But fun, just the same. They really know how to have a good time...even if they're wallets can't handle it. Regardless, all of the ones I know look GREAT and I wish I had that kind of fashion sense.


----------



## ImpulseStorm (Feb 20, 2013)

INTJ-Fantastic people to be around and they always seem to have a way of seeing things pan out. Honest, creative and good at every damn thing. One of my all time best friends is one and I am sad at times because he deals with depression. 

ISFP-Sweet as can be, great sense of humor. I think they are pretty smart folks but not interested to tell the whole room about it.

ENTP-Energetic, silly as hell and rugged. 

ISTJ-God, I love ISTJs! I can't help it, I love pushing their buttons. Funny, and reliable. 

INFJ-Don't know any...*sigh*


----------



## 37119 (Apr 11, 2012)

INTJ: They make up the mode of my friends. They and I always have intellectually symbiotic relationships. 
INTP: I love them in literature and movies, and on the internet. I haven't met one in real life (other than myself) who has even a hint of assertiveness, so it's difficult for me to develop an opinion on them.
ENTP: I've only met a couple. The most hilarious type. They're able to make the most incredible comparisons. 
ENTJ: They're like us, but with elegance. Naturally, I'm envious.
ENFP: I find them captivating. Very pretty type.
INFP: Same as ENFP, except considerably calmer. Very funny people. My favorite songwriters.
INFJ: Probably the smartest type I've met. Every one that I've met is nice to me and makes me feel happy.
ISTJ: I think an NT and an ISTJ make a very dynamic duo. Sherlock & Watson, for instance. I like talking to them.


----------



## Honn (Sep 12, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
I only read my type's description and don't post anything


----------

